# help spouse visa germany .



## safwenjones (Jan 13, 2016)

hello guys i have a question i would like to know whats the name of the visa . or whats they called in the embassy for joint my wife in germany im going to married and i need more detailes about this thanks .


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Why don't you call the embassy, explain the situation, and ask them?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In any event, we would need a bit more information (as will the Consulate when you contact them). Is your wife German or another EU nationality? (Or a non-EU nationality - in which case it's a whole different visa and process.) Are you planning on getting married in Germany or where you are and then move to Germany together?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## safwenjones (Jan 13, 2016)

of course i plane to get married in tunisia and my wife she german of course . then after finish all my papers and everything i would like to join my wife in germany .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, you should contact the German Consulate (or Embassy) in Tunisia immediately after the wedding. But I see the Consulate in Tunis has information available on their website: Deutsche Botschaft Tunis - Dispositions en matière de visas
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## safwenjones (Jan 13, 2016)

thanks for this information my friend thats nice from you but on some website i was looking for information and they said the Conditions and requirements :a residence permit;
enough room for you (as judged by the German embassy/consulate processing the application);
sufficient and secured finances (again, the German authorities will assess this). do you have any more information about what they asking about it because i know about The Goethe-Zertifikat A1 i would like to know if there is more detailes
The relative you are going to join must have:


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

safwenjones said:


> thanks for this information my friend thats nice from you but on some website i was looking for information and they said the Conditions and requirements :a residence permit;
> enough room for you (as judged by the German embassy/consulate processing the application);
> sufficient and secured finances (again, the German authorities will assess this). do you have any more information about what they asking about it because i know about The Goethe-Zertifikat A1 i would like to know if there is more detailes
> The relative you are going to join must have:


http://www.tunis.diplo.de/contentblob/3246674/Daten/3655507/Familiennachzugfr2014.pdf

http://www.tunis.diplo.de/contentbl...ional_travail_tudes_regroupement_familial.pdf

Yes, you need to prove that you have basic German language skills, that you will have adequate accommodation - at least 12 m2 per person of living space ( not counting kitchen, bathroom, etc.) and how you will finance your living expenses, such as through your wife's salary. = A1 certificate, your wife's tenancy agreement or if she owns her own home the property deed, work contract and salary slips.

The Embassy might or might not ask for additional documents at any point of the application. 

Most probably you will be required to complete an integration course once you are in Germany; that's 660 hours of instruction of German language and culture.


----------

